# What's for Christmas Dinner?



## will711 (Dec 25, 2012)

First time in 26yrs. it's just the wife and I, finally empty nesters  Santa dropped off a box of Omaha steaks. So we will be grilling on the Weber some bacon wrapped filets & shrimp  can you say surf & turf, add some baked stuffed spuds a few adult beverages good to go. Life is Good

To all enjoy your day with your loved ones.


----------



## certified106 (Dec 25, 2012)

I threw 4 racks of ribs and an 8lb Boston Butt on the smoker today and we will be eating good about 4:30 this afternoon!


----------



## will711 (Dec 25, 2012)

certified106 said:


> I threw 4 racks of ribs and an 8lb Boston Butt on the smoker today and we will be eating good about 4:30 this afternoon!


 
Awesome I love my smoker you will be eating good


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 25, 2012)

It's just my hubby and I, we did the "family thing" yesterday. I will be making a ham, whole grain bread, baked macaroni and cheese and balsamic glazed brussel sprouts with panchetta. That is, if we ever stop eating all the cookies and goodies here long enough to eat a real meal! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Dune (Dec 25, 2012)

Roast Turkey,stuffing, gravy, cranberry sauce, candied yams, mashed potatoes, spinach, baked acorn squash and homemade apple pie.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2012)

Spam in Hamburger Helper, Pork Rind salad and soup on a stick!


----------



## will711 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Spam in Hamburger Helper, Pork Rind salad and soup on a stick!


 
You just made me spit out my beer too funny


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2012)

will711 said:


> You just made me spit out my beer too funny



What the hell is so funny, I was afraid it sounded like bragging!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2012)

My wife got a Honey boo boo cook book for Christmas


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 25, 2012)

We always celebrated with my father in law/his girlfriend on Christmas eve, they moved to Florida so it was just us-ribs & chicken in the crockpot all day in bbq sauce, mashed potatoes and corn bread...pie for dessert.  Today was with my grandparents who both passed, so..just us again.  Eggs, cinnamon rolls and hash browns for breakfast and probably left overs for lunch and homemade lasgana for dinner (made the lasgana Sunday).


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 25, 2012)

We rarely make a traditional Christmas dinner. 
This year we doing a pot of green chile (hot), carne asada, home made flour tortillas, tamales and all the fixins.


----------



## will711 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> What the hell is so funny, I was afraid it sounded like bragging!


 
Damn should'a just come to your house for a gourmet meal could have brought the Little Debbie's for desert.


----------



## certified106 (Dec 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> My wife got a Honey boo boo cook book for Christmas


I am not sure whether I should congratulate you or cry that they actually have a cook book and people are buying it........LOL
You will have to let us know how those recipes taste....


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 25, 2012)

Having dinner at the inlaws this year for lasagna. Just pulled these loaves out of the oven (Just some plain Italian bread with an overnight proof in the fridge . I also have some fresh roasted garlic butter. Thanks to this mornings left over bed of coals for roasting the garlic.


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheese fondue ... for dipping, french bread, steam flower & broccoli, mushrooms., meatballs.

Blueberry  topped chocolate cheesecake.

We're good!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2012)

certified106 said:


> I am not sure whether I should congratulate you or cry that they actually have a cook book and people are buying it........LOL
> You will have to let us know how those recipes taste....



Do they really have a cook book, I was kidding


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 25, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Cheese fondue ... for dipping, french bread, steam flower & broccoli, mushrooms., meatballs.
> 
> Blueberry  topped chocolate cheesecake.
> 
> We're good!



Hey, that's what we are having (for real!)


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

will711 said:


> First time in 26yrs. it's just the wife and I, finally empty nesters  Santa dropped off a box of Omaha steaks. So we will be grilling on the Weber some bacon wrapped filets & shrimp can you say surf & turf, add some baked stuffed spuds a few adult beverages good to go. Life is Good
> 
> To all enjoy your day with your loved ones.


Another one of these, just under six pounds.


----------



## certified106 (Dec 25, 2012)

zap said:


> Another one of these, just under six pounds.


Man does that look good!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Man does that look good!


We cook it on this, it's great.
https://www.ronco.com/products/showtime-standard.html


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Hey, that's what we are having (for real!)


 
Great minds think a like 

Decided last night, had a bunch of stuff on hand, so we were flexible.

Luckily I just found the can of blueberries I bought, other wise it was canned pineapple or frozen strawberries, (still might do the strawberries, too).The Dixette is *NOT *a fan of pineapple.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 25, 2012)

All I had to do this year was make the pumpkin pies this morning. Dinner is at my brother's.
I remember something about a spiral ham, but the rest I forgot. As long as I don't have to cook, It's good.
Maybe next year.
I LOVE cheesecake Dixie. Same me some....please.
Jack, I'd love the soup on a stick recipe. Thanks.
ETA: Back from dinner. Ham, GB casserole, cheesy taters, orange jello salad, and punkin pie.
I overate.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 25, 2012)

Chinese Restaurant with friends.


----------



## pen (Dec 25, 2012)

I baked/cooked up a 10lb bone-in ham, dinner rolls, garlic mashed potatoes, roasted butternut squash, baked beans, (sorry, no pics, too crazy around the house this morning)

Family brought sweet potatoes and apples, green been casserole, various desserts.

Been drinking since breakfast, but I'm fairly certain my current condition is food related.

Can't hardly move, but gotta finish up breaking down cardboard from the kids toys and move the dinner table back upstairs into it's normal spot yet tonight. Then vodka, then bed.  Better load the stove up too.

Been a good day here, hope everyone from hearth.com can say the same.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 25, 2012)

Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, dinner rolls, gravy. All cooked and served by the neighbors down the hill.  And since I am the only one that loves the dark meat the doggie bag is huge.


----------



## Dix (Dec 25, 2012)

pen said:


> I baked/cooked up a 10lb bone-in ham, dinner rolls, garlic mashed potatoes, roasted butternut squash, baked beans, (sorry, no pics, too crazy around the house this morning)
> 
> Family brought sweet potatoes and apples, green been casserole, various desserts.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome day... I  got my Black & Decker 18V  chain saw


----------



## btuser (Dec 25, 2012)

We had a lot of stuff.  I'm just starting to recover, which means I'm about a 1/2 step away from leftovers.


----------



## farmerblue (Dec 25, 2012)

Tomato cheddar soup
wilted spinach with bacon and onions
standing rib roast
white chocolate creme bu-lea

After we got everything cleaned we decided we all need to move around so we went pumpkin smashing into the feed bunks for about an hour so we could have left overs.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 25, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Chinese Restaurant with friends.


 
 Me too,   Chinese take out at the house with family


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 25, 2012)

Standing Rib Roast with baby red mashed potatoes and aju


----------



## ScotO (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas Eve lunch we did a 22lb locally grown turkey, homemade mashed 'taters, homemade gravy, green bean casserole, homemade rolls and LOTS of homemade cookies......
Last evening we had lil' smokies in a tangy oriental sauce, shrimp cocktails, boxed chocolates and homemade cookies......
Today, we did a nice ham, homemade au-gratin 'taters, croissant rolls, baked and regular corn, lots of homemade cookies....

I can't wait to start back at the gym here in a month or so.....


----------



## will711 (Dec 26, 2012)

pen said:


> Been drinking since breakfast, but I'm fairly certain my current condition is food related.


 
I see I'm not the only one who had a power breakfast  You have to be careful with food, I just awoke from a food induced coma.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 26, 2012)

For years Mom now makes either chili,potato soup or beer cheddar soup.Some years I make chili instead.Always have a small ham,homemade bread,a bushel of party mix,crackers,cheeses,fresh veggies,relish tray,black.green olives,assorted homemade fudge etc.She started doing that decades ago when we were little.Much easier for us to 'snack' or 'graze' & eat when we want than her to fix a big sit down dinner like Thanksgiving Day.

Everyone else usually brings something too,one sis brought some homemade cookies,banana blackwalnut bread,cranberry walnut bread,one bro brought summer sausage/wheat thins etc.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 26, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Chinese Restaurant with friends.



Did the neighborhood mongrels steal your turkey? 

We usually get a big sub from Subway. This year was all out-party trays from Dibella's. I ate godfathers till I couldn't fit no more.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 26, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Did the neighborhood mongrels steal your turkey?
> 
> We usually get a big sub from Subway. This year was all out-party trays from Dibella's. I ate godfathers till I couldn't fit no more.


 
Nope . . . I just prefer to spend the day with my friends instead of my family who annoy me.


----------



## farmerblue (Dec 26, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Nope . . . I just prefer to spend the day with my friends instead of my family who annoy me.


That’s why I no longer do x-mas with the extended family. It's just the kids wife and I. Much more relaxing.


----------

